# Used Soft Plastics Poll



## ACarbone624 (Aug 13, 2009)

What do you guys do after a day of fishing with your soft plastics? 

Do you think they are still good (if they aren't torn up) or should you toss them?


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2009)

toss them!


----------



## fish devil (Aug 13, 2009)

:twisted: Chuck them.


----------



## slim357 (Aug 13, 2009)

Depends on what im throwing, if im using power worms ill use them till I cant then toss em, as they dont melt down. If im using one of my plastics ill try to save them and melt them down later, but most times I loose them before I get the fish in. Swimbaits ill take a bic to and try to fix them up as best I can, before tossing them.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 13, 2009)

I use them until they will no longer stay on the hook when I t-rig them, then I toss 'em.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2009)

Send them to me = i remelt!


----------



## Mattman (Aug 14, 2009)

I use them until they can't stay on the hook. Then I superglue them back together and keep using them.

At times a brand new one is all that works but I've found that most times I can fish a plastic bait until it is just flat out used up.


----------



## poolie (Aug 14, 2009)

Depends. If I pull the worm off to change to something else, and it's in good shape I'll toss it back in a separate 'used' bag for possible later use wacky rigged, but if it's been chewed on or won't stay firmly rigged then it's gone. I at least do toss them in the bottom of my bag and dispose of them at home instead of just tossing them in the water.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 14, 2009)

Glue them back. I've caught 20 something fish on one Ribbit Frog with 9 going over 4 pounds :lol: Esquired, I got a bag of old baits I don't feel like gluing back together that you can have to remelt if you want them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 14, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> Glue them back. I've caught 20 something fish on one Ribbit Frog with 9 going over 4 pounds :lol: Esquired, I got a bag of old baits I don't feel like gluing back together that you can have to remelt if you want them.




Send them to me and I will send you some "new" baits back

I have caught many, many, many fish on remelts -and I always get some cool new shades of colors


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 14, 2009)

once mine get tore i throw them in the bottom of the boat to melt into a soft plastic glob as part of my next mod. i figure in time ill have a recycled plastic cushion floor :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 14, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> once mine get tore i throw them in the bottom of the boat to melt into a soft plastic glob as part of my next mod. i figure in time ill have a recycled plastic cushion floor :wink:




Heck man, maybe you can turn the boat into a giant Senko - imagine the size of the fish that would eat that


----------



## poolie (Aug 14, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Loggerhead Mike said:
> 
> 
> > once mine get tore i throw them in the bottom of the boat to melt into a soft plastic glob as part of my next mod. i figure in time ill have a recycled plastic cushion floor :wink:
> ...



Ahab, you would be the one guy thinking about a fish eating a boat ;-)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 15, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Loggerhead Mike said:
> 
> 
> > once mine get tore i throw them in the bottom of the boat to melt into a soft plastic glob as part of my next mod. i figure in time ill have a recycled plastic cushion floor :wink:
> ...



:LMFAO:


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 19, 2009)

For years I never fished plastics, but lately I have started using them and I'm doing well with them. I usually chunk the ones that the line has ripped through and those that are still good I rebag and reuse. I don't have a mold so I don't melt them down.


----------



## Mac (Oct 3, 2009)

I repair almost all using a Wal Mart Automotive Pencil Soldering Iron, under 5 dollars and a piece of copper wire wrapped three times around the tip and sticking out 3/4 inch off the end. The wire is about the size of a pencil lead and when heated, does well in repairing tears and hook holes. Much cheaper than glue, but do be certain to exhaust fan the fumes. Also a good way of welding new profiles and lures.


----------

